# Just Finished: Vampirella, the Pendulum & Giant Vulture



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

I have finally wrapped up my Monster Scenes. I skipped the Giant Insect. Why? To me, he just did not seem relevant to that series. And I felt guilty not buying/building him, so I built the Vulture from one of Aurora's Customizing Monster Kits. I think he works well here. And was very happy with the way he turned out. Vampirella, as anyone knows who has built her, was an eye strain nightmare. Tiny, intricate, headache inducing, I couldn't help wondering how I dealt with such a tiny model to paint as an 8 year-old boy back in 1971.

My Pendulum was warped at the start. The 4 main panels that make up the base (and the bottom of the uprights) was warped. Luckily, a friend of mine sent me a slice of plexi that was rigid enough to clamp down the Pendulum base, and glue it sitting completely flat. It worked like a charm. I decided to go with a clean build on the Pendulum. I wasn't interested in bloodying it up this time. So let's pretend Dr. Deadly just ordered it from Acme Supply and it has arrived brand new....

I took 35 new photos.
Come visit my site to see my new Vampirella, Pendulum, and Vulture:
http://www.bobbysmonstermodels.com/


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

All three look great. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

SWEET!

Very nice and clean paint job on them, rat salad!!!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Great work. Also, great website.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

These are great.. Would really like to see what you do with the Giant Insect.
Not sure if you knew but its neck is notched so that Vampirella can ride him and the tail is forked to hold the Victim. That's pretty relevant if you ask me : >)


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

You do very good work! I especially like the the pendulum.


----------



## Here's Chucky! (Apr 1, 2011)

Great new piece! I love the Headless Horseman!


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks guys, always great to hear feedback from my model-building web contemporaries!



Parts Pit Mike said:


> These are great.. Would really like to see what you do with the Giant Insect.
> Not sure if you knew but its neck is notched so that Vampirella can ride him and the tail is forked to hold the Victim. That's pretty relevant if you ask me : >)


LOL, maybe the word "relevant" wasn't what I meant.
It's more a matter of personal taste I guess. I just couldn't wrap my head around the Giant Insect being part of that assembly. I don't know why. And I'm usually a completist. I never bought him. He's still around in hobby stores though. I have seen a couple beautiful buildups of him. One is on the Moebius site. Maybe one day........I built my Vampirella all fixed and glued. I can't switch out legs and arms. I didn't build her with her "riding" legs either........Was thinking the other day of buying another Vampirella, and painting her whole outfit gloss black, sanding the upper boot seams away, giving her a catsuit, and painting her hair reddish...different arms and legs...she could be Vampirella's sister, Dominella! LOL!

I'd like to see Moebius add some more traditional horror pieces to this line. I haven't bought the new Cat or Rabbit yet either.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Really nice job on all of them. Your painting is perfect and you really did great on the detailing and effects on the painting. Is the vulture from the Monster Customizing kit? I have all the Monster Scenes kits but haven't actually done one yet although Vampi is on the bench. I also have the insect but when I do it I want to go for something more natural looking then the comic book coloring I have seen on so many. Anyway, once again, great job and great website.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> Is the vulture from the Monster Customizing kit?


Thanks, Bob. 
Yes, the Vulture was from one of the customizing kits. I rarely see buildups of it so I decided to build it.


----------



## Mystic Colin (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow these (and all of your other monster scenes) look terrific. I'm surprised that the vulture fits in so well with the line; I'd have thought that the larger scale would not look good but it really does. I may have to track one of these guys down myself.

By the by your website is really great. Clean, easy to navigate, great pics. Nice work.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very nice paint work on all the kits, exellent stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I don't think Moebius is involved in the new kits. I notice they are now called Dr. Deadly's Monster Scenes.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Huh! It does have Dencomm's logo, and not Moebius.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

Awesome work on all your models and your website!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Model on!! :wave:

Dave


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Beautiful job Rat! :thumbsup:


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Thank you guys! Working on the PL Mummy base now.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Superb paint jobs Rat. Hey Mike, I never knew that about the notched neck and tail. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*If you had trouble detailing Vampirella, you must have had a ball**detailing the Robinsons on that Lis cyclops Aurora repop you have on your site..

Z
*


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Just can't say enough nice things about these builds, makes me want to pick them up. Always loved these kits!


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Beautiful work on these three kits. Love you take on the Pendulum, gave it a kind of classy look rather than grungy. Like it hasn't had its first victim yet.

And your Vampirella is fantastic, super clean build which is not easy on such a tiny kit!

Well done!

Tory


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I enjoyed viewing your models and your website, lot's of very kool and interesting stuff on there!! Your paintwork is really awesome!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Did you add a lot of detailing to the pendulum? It looks really great--as if it would actually work. 

Great job all around! Vampirella and the buzzard are very impressive as well.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Did you add a lot of detailing to the pendulum? It looks really great--as if it would actually work.


Whoah! This thread is back. I've been away for a bit.
Thanks for the comments guys! The Pendulum is stock built, except for the black plexi at the bottom, that kept the whole entire base from warping. This model was a bit of a chore to be honest. I noticed most people make the slab wooden-looking. I went for a cement look instead (since no wood grain is provided). I am a very tedious painter, so I took my time with all the little details. I used several dark colored pencils to add the wood grain to the wooden parts....some surfaces had grain in the mold while many others did not. To me, that looked weird and cheapened the models look, so I painstakingly drew alot of the wood grain on, and sealed it all with Dull Coat. The blade was another problem. I painted it before I put it into the assembly. I masked off the wooden parts and sprayed the blade with "chrome". I wanted a really shiny blade, and silver or any other spray metallic was just not going to cut it. Unfortunately, I over-sprayed one of the sides, and had to wait a week or more for the enamel to dry...then sand it down...and respray. I was going for more of a museum look, than an actual "in use" pendulum, hence the clean paint-up. Lastly, the Pendulum does not swing at all...it is fixed. LOL! I accidentally put glue into the hole that the blade swings from when I was doing the final assembly...obviously, I wasn't concentrating on what I was doing at the time. But, all in all, I was very pleased with it's outcome. Thanks again!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Once all the details are known, the job is that much more impressive!

Excellent job on the wood grain! That's always tough. I've used oil paint and it wasn't easy. I like your method better.


----------

